# Sinamics S120: Blechpositionierung über zwei Achsen



## Migo89 (7 Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite zurzeit an meiner Bachelorarbeit und habe folgende Aufgabe bekommen:

Einer Anlage in einem Stahlwerk werden Bleche zugeführt und in der Maschinenmitte verschweißt. Dazu werden zwei Synchronmotoren an einem S120 verwendet.

Das Zuführen und Positionieren der Bleche zum Verschweißen ist so weit kein Problem, da nur ein Antrieb zum Positionieren benötigt wird. Nach dem Verschweißen müssen allerdings beide Antriebe so verfahren, dass das Blech keine Wellen schlägt. Das Blech wird zwischen zwei Rollen pro Antrieb geklemmt, wobei die Rolle unter dem Blech angetrieben wird und die Rolle auf dem Blech nur mitläuft.

*Verwendete Komponenten:*

CPU 1517 F-3 PN/DP

S120 CU320-2PN

2x Synchronmotoren mit Geber

TIA-Portal V16

Da ich noch nicht so Erfahren in dem Thema bin, wollte ich nun mal meine Lösungsansätze vorstellen und um Meinungen bitten.

*Positionieren mit TO-Objekten und MC-GearIN*

Ist es möglich, das Blech über gekoppelte Achsen straff zu halten?



*Loadsharing*

Hier gibt es einen Lösungsansatz von Siemens mit zwei G120 und einen Lösungsansatz mit einem S120 und DCC-Pläne. Da ich die Lizenz dafür Leider nicht habe, ist diese Lösung nicht möglich. Gibt es da evtl. alternativen zu Lösungen mit einem S120 und ohne Zusatzlizenzen?

SINAMICS G: Lastverteilung bei zwei gekoppelten Antrieben (siemens.com)

SINAMICS S: DCC Load Sharing - ID: 38470057 - Industry Support Siemens

Viele Grüße


----------



## zako (7 Februar 2022)

Eine Skizze wäre jetzt schon interessant.
Jedenfalls mit MC_Gear_In würdest Du im (Lage-)Gleichlauf verfahren. Falls die beiden Motoren (auch über das Material) steif gekoppelt sind, dann kommt es typischerweise zu unsymmetrischer Drehmomentaufteilung (worst case: der eine hat irgendwann +Mmax, der andere -Mmax) - das System ist "überbestimmt".

Mit Lastaufteilung habe ich eigentlich immer ganz gute Erfahrung gemacht (solange sich nichts verkantet etc.). Dann bietet sich folgendes Anwendungnsbeispiel an:





						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com


----------



## Migo89 (7 Februar 2022)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Das Anwendungsbeispiel hilft mir weiter.


----------



## Migo89 (25 März 2022)

Die Positionierung funktioniert. Ich habe es nun so eingestellt, dass die ziehende Achse Drehzahlgeregelt positioniert und die schiebende Achse Drehmomentgeregelt verfährt. Als Drehmomentsollwert habe ich 50% des Drehmomentistwertes der Positionierachse gewählt. Eine Skizze der Situation befindet sich im Anhang. Zusätzlich mit beigefügt ist der Drehmomentverlauf der Achsen (aufgezeichnet mit SPS Analyzer). Kann mir jemand sagen warum die Drehmomente so einen welligen Verlauf annehmen?

Meine Vermutung:

Die Drehzahlregelung erfolgt über einen P-Regler. Und der Verlauf entsteht durch die bleibende Regeldifferenz.

Viele Grüße


----------



## zako (25 März 2022)

... so schlecht schauts doch gar nicht aus, bzw was erwartest Du.
Du hast eine Mechanik, Motoren haben auch Störmomente wie Nutrastungen, Getriebe, Anbauten etc. 
Würdest Du ein Ideal konstantes Moment vorgeben, dann wäre die Drehzahlwelligkeit wiederum höher - der Drehzahlregler muss ja was tun. 
Aber hast Du den I-Anteil wirklich deaktiviert?


----------



## Heinileini (25 März 2022)

Migo89 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen warum die Drehmomente so einen welligen Verlauf annehmen?
> 
> Meine Vermutung:
> 
> Die Drehzahlregelung erfolgt über einen P-Regler. Und der Verlauf entsteht durch die bleibende Regeldifferenz.


Ja, keine Regelung ohne RegelDifferenz. Also ein dauerndes Reagieren ("Gegenlenken") bei Abweichungen vom Sollwert.

Zusätzlich dürfte auch die Mechanik einen Einfluss haben. Kleine Verschmutzungen zwischen dem Blech und den Rollen dürften schon zu DrehmonmentÄnderungen führen. Auch Verformungen der Rollen durch Verschleiss und geringfügige Schwankungen der BlechDicke.


----------



## zako (25 März 2022)

@Heinileini 
Nach über 3h Wartezeit zufällig fast gleichzeitig geantwortet - zumindest haben wir uns nicht widersprochen 😉


----------



## Heinileini (25 März 2022)

zako schrieb:


> @Heinileini
> Nach über 3h Wartezeit zufällig fast gleichzeitig geantwortet - zumindest haben wir uns nicht widersprochen 😉


Weiter so!!!


----------



## Migo89 (27 März 2022)

Danke für die zügigen Antworten


----------

